# 4G Dropped Completely?



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

I live in Westchester and i work in NYC, both areas which are almost completely covered with 4g. this morning however, i woke up to find my phone could not find 4g anywhere. i checked the sim card and its in good, i turned on lte only and nothing would catch in areas i always had strong 4g signals. any ideas?


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

Ummm, wait? Seriously, I wouldn't go getting a pitchfork until it's been out for at least 24 hours. If I had a nickel for every '4G stopped working' thread...


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

wraithdu said:


> Ummm, wait? Seriously, I wouldn't go getting a pitchfork until it's been out for at least 24 hours. If I had a nickel for every '4G stopped working' thread...


This, just relax. If you really want to know, call verizon and see if there is an outage in your area. They would know better than anyone here.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

theMichael said:


> I live in Westchester and i work in NYC, both areas which are almost completely covered with 4g. this morning however, i woke up to find my phone could not find 4g anywhere. i checked the sim card and its in good, i turned on lte only and nothing would catch in areas i always had strong 4g signals. any ideas?


What the two said above. Don't sweat it normally verizon will bring towers up and down from time to time. If you still can't get it to come back in a few hours, pull the battery out of your phone and then pull the sim card out. Leave the sim out for a minute and put it back in then power on the phone. If you're still having problems call vzw.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Grand Prix said:


> What the two said above. Don't sweat it normally verizon will bring towers up and down from time to time. If you still can't get it to come back in a few hours, pull the battery out of your phone and then pull the sim card out. Leave the sim out for a minute and put it back in then power on the phone. If you're still having problems call vzw.


tried this to no avail, been out since at least 730 this morning. will have to call VW later, still at work.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Join Twitter and add vzwsupport and just send them a tweet no reason to be on hold that long for a simple question


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

^ This

I notice anytime I have a problem and I tweet a company's "twitter support" account, I get things fixed MUCH quicker that way rather than calling and sitting on the phone with CS reps who don't care about their job.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Ended up calling Verizon on the trainjust to see if they was an issue with my area. There isn't, going to have to do some more troubleshooting later, maybe install a different ROM


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

vzw is having nationwide issues again today,have been in cheyenne,north platte,lincoln and omaha, drops in all the areas

brought to with limited commercial interruptions by BamF SoaB


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Its all good in Portland OR


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Everything seems fine in the Minneapolis/Saint Paul area for me.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Everything was fine all day in Florida for me.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

talked to a friend in binghamton ny, says hes got no 3g on his bionic


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

no issues to report in the DC area.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Seems to be working today


----------

